# HOW TO GET INTO THE CANADIAN ARMY???



## marko (22 Mar 2003)

WELL IM STILL IN HIGH SCHOOL AND I WANT TO GET INTO THE CANADIAN ARMY> BUT I DON‘T KNOW HOW. SO PLZ REPLY IF YOU YOU KNOW HOW I CAN GET MORE INFO ON HOW TO GET INTO THE ARMY OR IF THE CAN ARMY HAS ANY SUMMER BOOT CAMPS OR ROOKIE TRAINNING CAMPS. 

SO HOW DO I GET INTO THE CANADIAN ARMY?????
THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Mar 2003)

Look under "recruiting" in the Yellow Pages, and contact your local Canadian Forces recruiter.  They will tell you all you need to know.   Some areas let you join the reserve Army while in high school and earn school credits.


----------



## gk404 (22 Mar 2003)

What‘s all the shouting about?!?


----------

